# Fresh Water Drain Tap



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, the fresh water drain tap on my my Rapido 7087F is not closing properly & when I fill the water is draining immediately.
Anyone got any ideas please, to point me in the right direction before I start crawling under the van
Many thanks
Alan


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

It's usually because it's not making a good contact. Try pressing the tap up and down or giving a a good hard push. Let me know if it sorts it out first.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Had the same problem with my autotrail.On closer inspection there was small black plastic bits stuck in the tap. I presume these were from when they had drilled the water tank at the factory to fit various pipes and the tank heater. 

Cleaned the bits out of the tap and flushed the tank and although the water did not pour out like before there was still a dribble from the tap, so i think the plastic bits must have somehow ruined the seal!

As the M/H is still under warranty the dealer fitted a new tap. Can't really see how you could repair it, wouldn't imagine they are that expensive.

Hope this helps

Regards

Nidge


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

These taps are not very reliable and are prone to premature failure.I got a new one last year from http://www.stowmarketcaravans.co.uk/rapido_motorhomes.html

for around £21 .Was in my case easy to fit.However one year on it lets water by occasionaly so I put 15mm speedfit stop end fitting on the end of the drain tube to prevent losing water.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys. Gives me a starting point tomorrow
Alan


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Just been out to the van & given the tap a good hard push as suggested & it seems to have done the trick. But for how long?
Will probably have to fit a new one to be sure.
Thanks again
Alan


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

You should not need to go to the expense of a new tap. The not seating properly is not an uncommon problem, you just have to make sure it's seated properly. After all if your door didn't latch properly you just give it a harder push not buy a new one :wink:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Have to agree with the others - when I got my Rapido in 2008 the fresh water drain would 'dribble' unless I put a short screwdriver in to the plunger and gave it a good push. I solved the problem permanently by spraying some WD40 on the plunger when raised ie open and and then operating it a couple of times. Its a brass sleeve and sticks in its housing - but WD 40 has cured it and now when I move the lever over to closed ie letting the plunger 'drop' - it closes correctly - no more dribbles

Harry


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the two recent replies, must admit I prefer a no cost option! Will give the WD40 thingy a try next time I drain the tank.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Had the same problem on a nearly new 7099+. The tap will dismantle and the probable cause is the rubber O ring which needs replacing. Don't know why mine was split but several spares are now carried.


----------

